
Serverless runs Nordstrom systems in real-time at massive scale - dfirment
https://read.acloud.guru/designing-an-event-driven-serverless-system-to-run-real-time-at-massive-scale-c4de3f7539fc
======
IronWolve
The article makes serverless sound like magic. I thought we called this
microservices, like AWS Lambda and AWS DynamoDB aren't serverless, they just
dont run on YOUR server.

I'm already looking at ways to use lambda to replace some functions. I would
have loved to have this for file encoding years ago for mobile updates,
instead of kicking off ffmpeg jobs. I never used the AWS Transcoder, yet...

